# Cube4U



## endsim (Sep 14, 2011)

Has anyone recently had any problems with Cube4you.com? I recently (almost 2 weeks ago) ordered the Cube4you Gas-Assisted 3x3 NIB and haven't gotten any email notification or shipping/tracking info. Paypal payment went through. And THEN when I used the contact form TWICE I've been ignored. No response. Should I not be using these guys?


----------



## ch1caum (Sep 14, 2011)

I've also tried to contact them regarding an order of a few cubes that got sent back because it didn't clear customs to try to repay the shipping fee's and see if they could try to send it again but got no reply. :fp

Now I only buy from lightake


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 15, 2011)

CubeForYou is a pretty trustworthy site; they might just be experiencing communication issues. Just be patient and keep trying to contact them, you'll eventually get your cube or they will contact you.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Sep 15, 2011)

You can't guarantee that you'll have a perfect shopping experience from any place all the time. When I ordered from Lightake, even though my order processed in a day, it didn't arrive for another 42 days. Just give it some time. Try to contact them to see what's going on. It's possible that they might not have received the email you sent them. If only you knew the problems I had with paypal... However, I know paypal is reliable, so I am continuing to use it, even though I've had troubles with it in the last month.


----------



## sa11297 (Sep 15, 2011)

I have had incredible problems with them. I ordered a package and it made two orders.(partially my fault) When I noticed, I messaged them. No response. Eventually one package came and the other did not. I waited and I tried to contact them a lot. After several months they sent the package again. It cam to me 6 months after I accidentally ordered it.


----------



## Edward (Sep 15, 2011)

Chinese sites are usually slowwwww on just about everything


----------



## Samania (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah cube4you doesn't have the best shipping, and its not even free =__= Took 5 weeks for my first diy to come when I ordered from them.


----------



## sa11297 (Sep 15, 2011)

Samania said:


> Yeah cube4you doesn't have the best shipping, and its not even free =__= Took 5 weeks for my first diy to come when I ordered from them.


 
mine was free shipping because the order was over a certain amount. I dont know if thy still do that.


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 15, 2011)

My first DIY took 2 months to get to me. I ordered 2, but they only sent 1. Very dissapointed.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 15, 2011)

Cube4you has probably the shittiest shipping/customer service. 
Did you order from the american site or the chinese one.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 15, 2011)

Cube4you has bad communication.

The cheaper shipping option would take around 3 weeks. The expensive option took 3 days for me.


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 15, 2011)

I've had an 100% success rate with C4Y. They respond promptly to my inquiries and I have never got a wrong order. All 5+ of our transactions have been flawless.I guess it's just different for us all.


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 18, 2011)

ChrisBird said:


> I've had an 100% success rate with C4Y. They respond promptly to my inquiries and I have never got a wrong order. All 5+ of our transactions have been flawless.I guess it's just different for us all.


 
Might just be cause I live in Canada. Our customs people suck, they take about a week. And about the wrong order thing, I've got two packages from there, both missing cubes.


----------



## endsim (Sep 18, 2011)

Sounds like they just take a while and don't like to write people back. I guess I'll just wait it out. fingers crossed.


----------



## izovire (Sep 18, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> Might just be cause I live in Canada. Our customs people suck, they take about a week. And about the wrong order thing, I've got two packages from there, both missing cubes.


 
Canada has made me  lately. I've had problems with my customers not receiving packages (only a few though) and I'm not sure if it was a result of the strike or not. Every cube store has issues like this... shipments will never be 100% 

Also about email. I also had a big problem with my paypal not sending emails, and even my own emails like a month ago. Could be something to take note of.


----------



## inuyasha51089 (Sep 18, 2011)

endsim said:


> Has anyone recently had any problems with Cube4you.com? I recently (almost 2 weeks ago) ordered the Cube4you Gas-Assisted 3x3 NIB and haven't gotten any email notification or shipping/tracking info. Paypal payment went through. And THEN when I used the contact form TWICE I've been ignored. No response. Should I not be using these guys?


 I have a white and black gas assisted that im selling if you want to buy them i can promise if you are in the u.s. that i will have it to you within two weeks let me know how much you want to pay oh and they are already lubed with lubix


----------



## endsim (Sep 19, 2011)

*hmm*



inuyasha51089 said:


> I have a white and black gas assisted that im selling if you want to buy them i can promise if you are in the u.s. that i will have it to you within two weeks let me know how much you want to pay oh and they are already lubed with lubix


 I'm in Brooklyn NY. I just bought 2 stickerless Lubix fusions by accident. Selling one. Brand new. Would you be willing to trade your 2 gas assisted (black and white) for one of my stickerless lubix fusions?


----------



## endsim (Sep 30, 2011)

I finally got my gas assisted 3x3 from Cube4you. It took a month. I ordered a black one but they sent me a white one. And it's all dirt stained. Very weird. I've still gotten no email response from them. I never got a tracking number. There also seems to be no way to return the cube or anyway to rectify the mistake they've made. I don't suggest anyone use cube4you. I certainly won't be using them again.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 1, 2011)

The fact that you're ordering from C4U is pure LOL.
Order from an American/European shop.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 1, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> The fact that you're ordering from C4U is pure LOL.
> Order from an American/European shop.



Pure LOL?


----------



## Juju (Oct 1, 2011)

Yeah Cube4you used to be the go to site to get cubes from. Nowadays sites like icubemart, Cube Depot and Speedcubeshop etc are far better options in terms of speed of shipping and communication.


----------



## Olji (Oct 1, 2011)

My first order was from C4U, I was pleased with it, but since Lightake have free shipping they are the store I have shopped from the most, going to check out the new ones some time(51morefun/pickegg), seems like they're good


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 1, 2011)

Juju said:


> Yeah Cube4you used to be the go to site to get cubes from. Nowadays sites like icubemart, Cube Depot and Speedcubeshop etc are far better options in terms of speed of shipping and communication.


 This. When they first came out I ordered there twice. Both times the packages took around a month and the communication was god awful. 

Recently the only Chinese company that has impressed the hell out of me has been 51morefun.com. They have a live chat service and it actually works 0: I was talking to someone within a minute!


----------

